
Huawei built to withstand international pressure, can it handle US indictments? - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/episode-427-mcarthur-pleads-guilty-quebec-tofu-shortage-huawei-indictments-youth-climate-strikes-and-more-1.5001950/huawei-was-built-to-withstand-international-pressure-but-can-it-handle-u-s-indictments-1.5001956
======
yodsanklai
> China-based Huawei has been under increasing scrutiny in the West over
> allegations of spying

Are these legitimate allegations or just negotiation tricks in the context of
trade agreements?

~~~
prions
[https://www.npr.org/2019/01/29/689663720/a-robot-named-
tappy...](https://www.npr.org/2019/01/29/689663720/a-robot-named-tappy-huawei-
conspired-to-steal-t-mobile-s-trade-secrets-says-doj)

This was big news last week and gave a lot of legitimacy to the allegations.

    
    
      Huawei China allegedly continued to pester Huawei USA   employees to dig up the intel, and they   in turn continued to ask T-Mobile folks about Tappy's design. One of the Huawei engineers, known in the indictment only as "A.X.", took and sent unauthorized photos of the robot to Huawei China, but it wasn't enough, and they asked for more.

~~~
mattmanser
That's not what everyone's worried about.

That's just low-level corporate espionage, some people are worried that Huawei
are building back doors for the CCCP to hack anyone using Huawei hardware.

~~~
eganist
> That's just low-level corporate espionage,

Considering the national security implications, I wouldn't be surprised if
this was the only thing that could be readily disclosed to score public
legitimacy without revealing sources/methods.

------
40acres
The current Huawei situation and earlier sanctions (quickly revoked) vs. ZTE
really highlight how powerful the US still is on the world economic stage.

There has been lots of ink spilled regarding the US backing away from global
affairs and China's inevitable rise to overcome the US. But if the US can put
this much pressure on two huge Chinese multinationals, some of the few that
have been able to have success internationally, it says a lot.

------
daniel_iversen
Huawei was already banned from participating in Australia’s National Broadband
Network (NBN) infrastructure many years ago due to similar security fears.

